# how old?



## dav3 (Feb 20, 2011)

hey the names dave
when i got my tortoise it was 8 months old ( now 11 months) alot of people on this forum are concenered that my tortoise ( squirtle) is about 3 to 4 years old. please help how old you think my tortoise is because im 110 % positive its 11 months old


----------



## jeffbens0n (Feb 20, 2011)

It's possible he is 11 months but that would be a lot of growth for 11 months. My 3.5 year old leopard is only a little bigger than that.


----------



## TillyTianasMummy (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Dave..I would definitely say your leopard is a lot older than 11 months otherwise he has grown ALOT. How big was he when you first got him? My leopard is nearly 6 years old and she is 7 inches so not a big difference in size when you compare the ages.

Kirsty


----------



## Madkins007 (Feb 20, 2011)

As a VERY loose rule of thumb, a lot of tortoises add about an inch a year in the wild (not really very accurate but a decent rough guide.)

Figure it starts at about 3", and it is about 5.5" now- its probably at least a couple-three years old.

How much has it grown in the three months you had it?


----------



## Robert (Feb 20, 2011)

What is it eating?


----------



## dav3 (Feb 20, 2011)

CtTortoise said:


> What is it eating?



its eat the basics like lettuce and cabbage etc with a little treat now and then of fruits like peaches and about once a week i sprinkle on calcium powder



Madkins007 said:


> As a VERY loose rule of thumb, a lot of tortoises add about an inch a year in the wild (not really very accurate but a decent rough guide.)
> 
> Figure it starts at about 3", and it is about 5.5" now- its probably at least a couple-three years old.
> 
> How much has it grown in the three months you had it?



its only grew half an inch/ an inch in the past 3 months


----------



## Robert (Feb 20, 2011)

What is it's weight?


----------



## dav3 (Feb 20, 2011)

CtTortoise said:


> What is it's weight?



It is 260grams



dav3 said:


> CtTortoise said:
> 
> 
> > What is it's weight?
> ...



How often should I be feeding my tortoise, as i may be over feeding it which could explain how big it is???


----------



## Robert (Feb 20, 2011)

Approximately 5.5 inches and less than half a pound seems off to me. Then again, growing an inch in three months seems off to me as well, but I am no expert. 

Either way, good luck with your tort!


----------



## Kristina (Feb 20, 2011)

At 260 grams and 5.5 inches, you are definitely NOT overfeeding. That is VERY light for a tortoise that size.


----------



## coreyc (Feb 20, 2011)

By your pic your tort looks to be 4 1/2" - 4 3/4 not 5 1/2 " put your tape against a wall put your tort on top head against the wall take measurement


----------



## tortoisenerd (Feb 20, 2011)

Breeders and sellers will all the time claim a tort is younger than it actually is...as people like to think they are getting a baby. Unless the breeder could prove the tort was 8 months when you got it (even a timestamped photo doesn't prove it since you can alter those), all you have to work with is that you've had it for 3 months. For example, Petco seems to always say their Russian torts are a year old, even though they are wild caught and at least 4 inches, which would make it at least a few years old.

I don't think it matters how old your tort is...just ensure that it is a proper weight for its length, and track the future growth so you can make sure things are going well. I agree your tort sounds very very light for that size. It should feel like a rock of the same size when you pick it up. Are you letting it eat as much as it wants, or limiting food?


----------



## coreyc (Feb 20, 2011)

I agree who ever sold him to you is wrong on the age. just try to put some weight on him


----------



## Robert (Feb 20, 2011)

tortoisenerd said:


> I don't think it matters how old your tort is...just ensure that it is a proper weight for its length, and track the future growth so you can make sure things are going well. I agree your tort sounds very very light for that size. It should feel like a rock of the same size when you pick it up.



I think this is great advice. In the end, who cares how old it is. He/she lives with you now and hopefully for a long, long time. Keep track of it's weight and length and give it as much love and attention as you can. (Which is exactly what it sounds like you are doing!)

When I got my leopard, I was told she was 3 years old. Then the vet said she looked to be 5-7. I was nervous and concerned, and then I realized it really didn't matter. 

The comment that it should feel like a rock of about the same size when picked up is great advice. My girl is approximately 12 inches and approx 10 pounds. She's like a stone.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Dave:

I think the person you got the tortoise from was wrong in telling you it was 8months old. Whether it was an intentional lie or just a mistake. Your tortoise is older than a year. I'd say it was closer to two years of age.

But the tortoise is VERY smooth, so it hasn't been growing too fast and the previous owner took very good care of it for it to look like it does. So whether he had the tortoise for 8 months or 18 months, its a beauty and its all good!


----------



## NEtorts (Feb 20, 2011)

I agree with the others, my Leo is about 3yrs, and at times he will grow a ton, after last season of being outdoors he almost doubled in weight and grew about 1 1/2" he's about 4 inches ( i never measure just weigh) and about 400 grams, been acouple months since i weighed him, but he is like a little stone! I'll check on his actual growth chart for the past couple years and post it here for a little more info.......


----------



## dav3 (Mar 15, 2011)

Madkins007 said:


> As a VERY loose rule of thumb, a lot of tortoises add about an inch a year in the wild (not really very accurate but a decent rough guide.)
> 
> Figure it starts at about 3", and it is about 5.5" now- its probably at least a couple-three years old.
> 
> How much has it grown in the three months you had it?



hey sorry its been a while since ive been on in the last three months it has grew hlaf an inch



emysemys said:


> Hi Dave:
> 
> I think the person you got the tortoise from was wrong in telling you it was 8months old. Whether it was an intentional lie or just a mistake. Your tortoise is older than a year. I'd say it was closer to two years of age.
> 
> But the tortoise is VERY smooth, so it hasn't been growing too fast and the previous owner took very good care of it for it to look like it does. So whether he had the tortoise for 8 months or 18 months, its a beauty and its all good!



thank you


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 20, 2011)

He look solder to me, and he looks good.


----------

